# new chic



## msinkie (Jun 19, 2007)

What can I say, I have been involved in Combat Hapkido for 6 months now and I am loving it. I am from the Cleveland area and am training with one of the GREATEST instructors and a great friend who introduced me. There is not much to me to talk about. I am excited to be apart of martial talk. 
MCS


----------



## Hawke (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

Glad you are enjoying Combat Hapkido.  

Cheers.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

So... I have to ask - is your username "Ms Inkie" or "M Sinkie" - just because I'm curious how to read it right... it's a school teacher thing!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting and who might your instructor be.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Great to hear you are enjoying Hapkido so much.  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 20, 2007)

Weclome aboard!
Glad to hear you're enjoying your training. That makes all the difference in the world. Happy posting.


----------



## Drac (Jun 20, 2007)

It's a shame you men cannot see her..This is one *VERY ATTRACTIVE* lady and an *EXCELLENT* dispatcher..Welcome Mel...


----------



## Shaderon (Jun 20, 2007)

Any friend of Dracs...... :wavey:  Welcome msinkie, it's lovely to have you here....    have fun, post often, learn loads... and kick Drac up the bum for me?   :lol:


----------



## seasoned (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome Msinkie, hope you enjoy your time on this site.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 20, 2007)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 20, 2007)

Ave.



Shaderon said:


> Any friend of Dracs......


 
Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## tellner (Jun 20, 2007)

> any friend of Dracs...



...is probably also a vampire. Run for your lives! 

Welcome msinkie.


----------



## Shuto (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome. 

 I'm not familiar with Combat Hapkido but I am a little bit familiar with Cleveland having grown up there.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 20, 2007)

:asian: Welcome to MT!


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Cleveland Rocks...except for the Indians....Red Sox fan here artyon:


----------



## Father Greek (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT! As I always say "Any friend of Drac's must be sick in the head!" And just who in the world is this great teacher you are talking about? Anyway, happy posting.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## msinkie (Jun 26, 2007)

My name is Melanie Sinkie. What do you teach?


----------



## msinkie (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, I wasn't going to mention anything to Drac. Not to sure if he is sensitive about his "illness" hahaha. The instructor I am referring to is a tall, dark Brazilian named Hanky, who appears mostly around Xmas time ;->


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## msinkie (Jun 26, 2007)

You know I will any chance I get. Thanks and it is great to be apart this group.


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

Father Greek said:


> Welcome to MT! As I always say "Any friend of Drac's must be sick in the head!" And just who in the world is this great teacher you are talking about? Anyway, happy posting.


 
I too am curious...


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

Father Greek said:


> Welcome to MT! As I always say "Any friend of Drac's must be sick in the head!" And just who in the world is this great teacher you are talking about? Anyway, happy posting.


 
What does that make you???  You are one of my best friends and teacher..


----------



## msinkie (Jun 26, 2007)

What do you study and where in cleveland?


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

msinkie said:


> What do you study and where in cleveland?


 
Who are you speaking to???


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

msinkie said:


> Well, I wasn't going to mention anything to Drac. Not to sure if he is sensitive about his "illness" hahaha


 
What the duck pluck are you talking about..Illness, boy if wasn't a family site i'd give a post to make you blush..


----------



## Callandor (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello, Melanie, and welcome to MT. There are lots of good stuff here relating to your art.


----------

